# Happy New Year!



## havasu (Dec 30, 2016)

May all of our members have a great 2017!


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll be starting a new life. Not that my old one was bad, just ready for a new chapter. 

Happy new year all!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New  Year Y'all!

Remember, if you drive, don't drink and if you drink, don't drive. Arrive safe and alive.


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2016)

Making some poppers for tonight. Got my driver set up. Ready to pass out at 10:30.


----------



## HandyOne (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone.  May 2017 treat each of you very well.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 1, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Happy New  Year Y'all!
> 
> Remember, if you drive, don't drink and if you drink, don't drive. Arrive safe and alive.



I went with option two. Holly made a pitcher of Long Islands and we watched a couple movies in the theater room and watched the ball drop. Boy did the coffee hit the spot this morning. 

Pork roast is simmering in the slow cooker with a bed of sauerkraut mmm, mmm. 


Happy New Year everyone hoping 2017 is a good one.


----------



## frodo (Jan 1, 2017)

at midnight,  my wife and i enjoyed a cup of cinnamon spiced cider, as we talked about stuff.


----------

